# Help to dosing iron, plz...



## oliveiracarlos (Mar 20, 2011)

People, here in brazil i found an iron product to fertilize, but i dont know how to much amount to use in 500ml of water to have right iron value.

My tank is 60 liters.

The product is this : http://www.yarabrasil.com.br/fertilizer/products/specialties/yaravita/yaravita_rexolin_q48.

YaraVita™ Rexolin® Q48
6,0% iron (Fe) chelated by EDDHA - Solúvel em água
4,8% iron (Fe) chelated by EDDHA - Isômero* orto-orto

Thx,
Carlos.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to APC oliveiracarlos!

Almost any standard dosing method will target around 0.1-0.2ppm of Iron. Of your two options, you'll want to use the EDDHA 6% water-soluble stuff. So, here are instructions:



*However, EDDHA will color your water a pink-red color at these concentrations!* Check out this post for a video and pictures and stuff: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=581326&postcount=3 You'll also find posts from barbarossa and Dantra and stuff with their experiences around the forums.

Instead, I'd suggest using Rexolin APN, which is a "comprehensive" (mostly) trace mix using DTPA as the chelator for Fe. This is also an excellent chelator but is much less likely to color the water. Rexolin APN is also hobby-tested and popular with Australian aquarists, who use it like Americans use Plantex CSM+B, and they've also added it to the calculator above. Here's how to dose that stuff in a similar way as above:



Hoping this helps!


----------



## oliveiracarlos (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your help !!!

But my friend, in Brasil we have two kinds of Rexolin :


YaraVita™ Rexolin® Q48
6,0% de ferro (Fe) quelatizado por EDDHA - Solúvel em água 
4,8% de ferro (Fe) quelatizado por EDDHA - Isômero* orto-orto


AND

YaraVita™ Rexolin® BRA
Fertilizante quelatizado com garantias: 

11,6% de óxido de potássio (K2O) 
1,28% de enxofre (S) 
0,86% de magnésio (Mg) 
2,1% de boro (B) 
0,36% de cobre (Cu) 
2,66% de ferro (Fe) 
2,48% de manganês (Mn) 
0,036% de molibdênio (Mo) 
3,38% de zinco (Zn) 

*todos os nutrientes são solúveis em água 

Any idea ?!

Thanks again.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi again oliveiracarlos! My last response to you seems to have disappeared with APC's forum upgrade, but here it is again:

This site says Rexolin BRA uses EDTA: http://www.yarabrasil.com.br/fertilizer/products/specialties/yaravita/yaravita_rexolin_bra.aspx This isn't quite as effective as the other Iron chelators we've talked about, but is still totally fine. I'd suggest you use it instead of the EDDHA stuff. (You might also consider using Rexolin BRA as the primary fertilizer while supplementing with the 6% EDDHA.)

I added it to the calculator. Here is how to dose in the same proportions as above (you could safely round this to 22-23 grams, of course):


Do you prefer the formulas instead?

Thanks!


----------



## oliveiracarlos (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr wet, thx a lot for your help again 

The forum was out and I could not read your last message... I bought Ferrilene 6 (from Valagro), its EDDHA chelated Iron too (6%) [ http://www.pacgro.co.nz/ProductDetails/40-3080.html ]

I was thinking about to buy Rexolin BRA too, but I am afraid of copper value (0.1) when reach iron 0.1. Is this copper value too high ? (people say that copper must be very low).

Another : Is there an nutrition aquarium plants table ? ( to indicate the right value in each nutrient )

Last : Man, thx a lot for your help. I'd like to send you any aquarium plant from Brazil as a gift for help. If you wanna plz pm me.

cya.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Since copper is toxic to our pets, I don't think there's any better advice than to do what makes sense to you, man. We tried to make a best guess about what's safe for our shimp, and came across databases of toxicity, which are linked here: http://y.petalphile.com/cu

Those databases state a safe level for Caridina sp. shrimp is Cu 0.072 ppm. If you dosed less than 0.25ppm Iron from Rexolin BRA, you'd be dosing half of "safe" for Copper.

If you choose to only use the EDDHA Fe, keep in mind this is not the only micronutrient (just the one we use as a proxy for micronutrient levels from comprehensive trace mixes) and you will need to source the rest. Many may be in your tap water or provided with a nutrient rich substrate. Copper is a micronutrient by the way.

For ideal levels of nutrients, I think you should read through the threads for EI and PPS-Pro, which have very similar approaches for ideal plant growth (there are differences). I do not know of a chart with all levels together but this is a cool idea. Maybe others have a link?

Here are the nutrient levels of EI, PPS-Pro, and PMDD (and Walstad) in nerdy form (used by the calculator above), in case it is useful to you or others looking to compare/build charts: http://petalphile.com/stuff/dosingmethods.yml

I am happy to help! I hope you show your tank later. I will TOTALLY take you up on Brazilian plants!


----------

